# Sinumerik 805 wieder zum Laufen bringen



## toolmaker75 (20 Februar 2010)

*Erst mal ein HALLO an die ganze Gemeinde!*

Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Vor kurzem hab ich mir eine Zyklendrehmaschine (Voest-Alpine Steinel E30 Bj.92) zugelegt. Die alte Dame ist sanierungsbedürftig, was das Mechanische anbelangt hab ich alles im Griff. Im el. Bereich tun sich aber Probleme auf, ich hab zwar viele Jahre Erfahrung mit div. CNC-Steuerungen aber nur als Anwender (Bediener) und nur steuerungstechnisches Grundwissen. Hoffe hier auf ein paar Tipps von euch Profis! 

*Die Daten:*
Sinumerik 805: mit einer eigener Bedienoberfläche – so wie bei vielen Zyklensteuerungen üblich (lt. Maschinenunterlagen SAC-Bedienoberfläche von VA-Steinel) wurde aber vermutlich bereits durch Softwareupdate (Fa. Weiler) erneuert.

*Einschaltbild zeigt: *
Sinumerik 805
Software-Bestellnr.: 6FX 1866 0BX03-5D
Softwarestand: 5.3

*Aufkleber an den Abdeckungen der Speichermodule:*
X311:
1. Aufkleber: SPS V5.02

X321:
1. Aufkleber: OEM V5.11E
2. Aufkleber: 6FX 1122-6CB00

X331:
1. Aufkleber: Weiler CNC V5.3
2. Aufkleber: 6FX 1866 0BX03-4B

*Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem:*
Sobald am Kreuzschalter X - betätigt wird um nach dem Einschalten den Referenzpunkt anzufahren kommt Fehler _1040 - DAU-Begrenzung hat angesprochen (X Achse)_
Die original Maschinendokumentation beschränkt sich auf Erklärungen für den Anwender. Durch  Internetsuche hab ich inzwischen Unterlagen über die Sinumerik 805 und hab’s sogar bis zu den Maschinendaten geschafft. Hier sind fast alle Werte auf den Standardwert zurückgesetzt.
Achsspezifische MD hab ich, soweit mir möglich war, lt. der Inbetriebnahme-Anweisung 805 (Quelle: siemens/support) geändert, bisher ohne großen Erfolg. Inzwischen ist mir aber klar geworden das ich das ohne Hilfe nicht schaffen werde. 
Die Kosten einen Servicetechniker zu beauftragen wären doch relativ hoch, außerdem wurde in mir jetzt der Ergeiz geweckt die Sache selbst zum Laufen zu bringen.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt’s um an eine Parameterliste für die Maschine zu kommen?
Ich wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Expertentipps, wie Ihr an meiner Stelle an die Sache rangehen würdet.
Wie gesagt: Ich hab bisher nur Erfahrung als Maschinenbediener.
-Danke für eure Vorschläge!


Gruß toolmaker75


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2010)

Hi


*



Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem:
Sobald am Kreuzschalter X - betätigt wird um nach dem Einschalten den Referenzpunkt anzufahren kommt Fehler 1040 - DAU-Begrenzung hat angesprochen (X Achse)

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

**Messuhr an die Achse dran.*
*Bewegt sich die Achse Mechanisch  ?*

*Ich denke NICHT, da der "Digital Analog Umsetzer (DAU)" auf Begrenzung geht.*

*Leistungsteil O.K.  ?*
*Bremse löst  ?*
*Reglerfreigaben kommen ?*
*. . .*











> Die original Maschinendokumentation beschränkt sich auf Erklärungen für den Anwender. Durch Internetsuche hab ich inzwischen Unterlagen über die Sinumerik 805 und hab’s sogar bis zu den Maschinendaten geschafft. Hier sind fast alle Werte auf den Standardwert zurückgesetzt.


Auf Stadardwert gesetzt ?
Ist es das, was es sein sollte.
Bei falschen Regelunssinn z.b. kannst du dieses Problem auch haben.
Ebenso etliche andere "Fehler in den Maschinendaten"  (Für diese Maschine NICHT geeigneten Paramter" können diese Fehler verursachen.







> Achsspezifische MD hab ich, soweit mir möglich war, lt. der Inbetriebnahme-Anweisung 805 (Quelle: siemens/support) geändert, bisher ohne großen Erfolg.


Sorry für nachfolgende Frage.
*Weisst du eigenlich was du tust und welche auswirkungen das hat ?*

 




> Inzwischen ist mir aber klar geworden das ich das ohne Hilfe nicht schaffen werde.


Keine Scham, die "Sache" ist meist nicht so trivial  





> Die Kosten einen Servicetechniker zu beauftragen wären doch relativ hoch,


Sicher  ?

Mach mir doch mal einen Frestpreis für die Reparatur.
(Wo steht die Maschine überhaupt)






> außerdem wurde in mir jetzt der Ergeiz geweckt die Sache selbst zum Laufen zu bringen.


Kein Problem, stelle uns hier die Fragen, wir werden versuchen dir zu helfen.






> Ich wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Expertentipps, wie Ihr an meiner Stelle an die Sache rangehen würdet.


Oben habe ich dir bereits ein paar Tips gegeben.
Teste es doch mal.

Hast du ein DVM  und/oder OSZI.






> Wie gesagt: Ich hab bisher nur Erfahrung als Maschinenbediener.


Was hast du gelernt  ?
Elektroniker  ?



Gruss Karl


----------



## HaDi (20 Februar 2010)

toolmaker75 schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt’s um an eine Parameterliste für die Maschine zu kommen?


1. Maschinenhersteller anrufen
2. Vorbesitzer fragen
3. In einem geeigneten Forum nach Besitzern einer baugleichen Maschine suchen ( z.B. www.cnc-arena.de)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## toolmaker75 (20 Februar 2010)

*Danke fürs Antworten!*
@gravieren,

Ich hab Werkzeugmacher gelernt.

_Hast du ein DVM  und/oder OSZI._
einfaches digital Multimeter, kein OSZI

Die Maschine steht in Österreich, Großraum Amstetten

Die X Achse macht keine Bewegung

_Leistungsteil O.K.  ?
Bremse löst  ?
Reglerfreigaben kommen ?_ 
Diese Punkte muss ich erst checken, weiß aber noch nicht genau wie *g*

_Auf Stadardwert gesetzt ?_
Meine Sinumerikunterlagen enthalten:
Erklärung der MD dazu
die möglichen Eingabegrenzen (z.B. 0 - 9999) und
*Standardwert* (ich nehme mal an Standardwerte werden beim Urladen gesetzt)

Bei meiner Maschine sind fast alle MD auf Standartwert z.B. MD2680 (Verfahrweg für variable Inkrementbewertung) war auf 1, laut meiner Rechnung sollte 10.000 richtig sein (Steigung-Kugelgewindespindel, Übersetzung-Antreib, MD5002-Bit0,1,2)
Darum auch die Vermutung das mal die MD überschrieben wurden und hier sollte mann auch ansetzten - oder?

@HaDi
Rücken die Maschinenhersteller solche Parameterlisten an Privatpersonen herraus?

Sorry, "Zitat einfügen" funktioniert bei mir noch nicht 

Gruß toolmaker75


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2010)

Hi

Vorab kannst du mal eine Mess-Uhr an die X-Achse stellen und schauen ob sich die Achse bewegen will.  (Oder selbstständig nach unten fällt)




> Ich hab Werkzeugmacher gelernt.


Ungünstig, hast du einen Kumpel, der etwas Ahnung von Elektrik hat  ?





> einfaches digital Multimeter, kein OSZI


Könnte für den "Anfang reichen".





> Die Maschine steht in Österreich, Großraum Amstetten


Das ist zu weit, wird nichts mit dem "Geschäft"  




> Die X Achse macht keine Bewegung


Hast du das mit eine Messuhr kontroliert  ?


_



Leistungsteil O.K. ?
Bremse löst ?
Reglerfreigaben kommen ? 
Diese Punkte muss ich erst checken, weiß aber noch nicht genau wie *g*
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

__Hast du die Maschinenparameter verloren  ?_

_Schau doch mal nach ob Hauptprogramme auf der Steuerung sind._






_



Auf Stadardwert gesetzt ?
Meine Sinumerikunterlagen enthalten:
Erklärung der MD dazu
die möglichen Eingabegrenzen (z.B. 0 - 9999) und
*Standardwert* (ich nehme mal an Standardwerte werden beim Urladen gesetzt)

Bei meiner Maschine sind fast alle MD auf Standartwert z.B. MD2680 (Verfahrweg für variable Inkrementbewertung) war auf 1, laut meiner Rechnung sollte 10.000 richtig sein (Steigung-Kugelgewindespindel, Übersetzung-Antreib, MD5002-Bit0,1,2)
Darum auch die Vermutung das mal die MD überschrieben wurden und hier sollte mann auch ansetzten - oder?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

__Hast du Werte verändert oder sind das noch die "Orginalen"  ?_






> Rücken die Maschinenhersteller solche Parameterlisten an Privatpersonen herraus?


Versuch macht klug  

Tip, lass jemanden anrufen, der etwas Ahnung davon hat.
Ansonsten hat mann meist "Pech".
Zudem verlangen manche Firmen einen Unkostenbeitrag von bis zu 500 Euro pro Maschine.
(Dann ist jedoch meist ALLES dabei, z.b. auch S5-PLC-Programm mit Kommentaren, Schaltpläne im PDF-Format . . .)






> Sorry, "Zitat einfügen" funktioniert bei mir noch nicht


Rechner defekt  *ROFL*

Spassbeiseite:  Den Text markieren, dann auf die "Zitat einfügen"-Taste drücken.
Sieht aus wie die Sprechblase eines Comic-Heftes.  D.h.  links neben den "#".

Einfach mal testen.


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2010)

Hi



> Die X Achse macht keine Bewegung


Dumme Frage:  Macht die Z-Achse etwas  ?


----------



## toolmaker75 (20 Februar 2010)

*Hallo!*

Mit einer Messuhr hab ich noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber am Montag gleich mal machen.

Nachdem ich beim X referenzieren schon hängen bleibe bin ich noch gar nicht zu Z gekommen.

Fehler 1040 liegt an seit ich sie das erste Mal eingeschaltet hab.
Die Maschinenparameter waren schon futsch beim ersten Einblick in die NC-Daten. Die Maschine stammt von einem Insolvenzverkauf, Vorgeschichte unbekannt.
Die von mir geänderten MD hab ich genau mitgeschrieben (MD-Nr. alter Wert/neuer Wert).

*Besonderheit der Maschine:*
Funktion des Inbetriebnahmeschalter der 805 (lt. Voest-Beschreibung):
Stellung 0 = Normalstellung (SAC Oberfläche)
Stellung 1 = Normalmodus der SIN 805 (Tasten auf den Bedientastatur reagieren nicht)
Stellung 2 = Initialisierungsmode (Tasten reagieren)

Die Softkeys werden zwar am Bildschirm angezeigt, die F-Tasten reagieren aber teilweise nichtmal in der SAC Oberfläche (Normalmodus), so das nur eingeschränkt handiert werden kann. (Ich nehme mal an solange die Achsen nicht ordnungsgemäß refernziert sind).
  Kann leider auf ev. abgespeicherte Zyklen (Hauptprogramm) nicht zugreifen und sagen ob da noch etwas im Speicher ist. Abgesehen davon fehlen viele Tasten gegenüber der Standard-Bedientastatur (siehe Anhang)

Ich werde jetzt mal die von dir angesprochenen Punket prüfen und versuchen eine Parameterliste aufzutreiben. Melde mich wieder wenn's Fortschritte gibt.*
Erstmal Danke für die Mühen!*
Wenn jemand noch eine Idee dazu hat - nur her damit:grin:
Gruß Toolmaker75


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2010)

Hi

UPS

Wenn ich das Bild ansehe, hat das NICHTS mehr mit einer Sinumerik 805 zu tun.   :sm6:

Ich denke, hier werde ich dir NICHT helfen können.
SORRY, ich war bei einer normalen 805.


----------



## TobiasA (21 Februar 2010)

@gravieren: Weiler hatte schon vor langer Zeit eine eigene Oberfläche (ich habe zwar nie an einer gearbeitet, für die Maschine bin ich mit meinen 26 Jahren auch wohl zu jung, aber ich habe mal mit jemandem gesprochen, der seit "Urzeiten" an einer Weiler schafft), und auf dem einen Aufkleber stand was von "Weiler CNC V5.3". Ich denke, dass hier nur die Oberfläche etwas anders ist, im Hintergrund läuft wahrscheinlich was anderes.
Deswegen ist das -denke ich- im Prinzip eine "ganz normale" 805, wenn auch mit eigener Oberfläche.

Du solltest beim Hersteller nach einer Parameterliste fragen, oder schauen, ob du irgendwo eine Datensicherung einer ähnlichen oder gleichen Maschine bekommen kannst, sonst hast du kaum eine Chance.
Auf www.cnc-arena.de findest du möglicherweise jemanden, der so eine Maschine hat und dir die Datensicherung schicken kann, sonst ist bestimmt beim Hersteller noch was hinterlegt.
Sonst müsstest du die Kiste neu inbetriebnehmen, und dann- ganz ehrlich- ist das eine Jahresaufgabe. Oft ist bei der Maschine ein Parameterausdruck oder eine Datensicherung bei. Und sonst ist die Kiste auch nicht so ein Exot, dass man da nichts mehr kriegen würde.
Aber eigentlich müssten die Parameter noch da sein... Sonst könntest du die Antriebe nicht einschalten (denke ich). Normalerweise kommt, wenn die Daten komplett weg sind, eine ganze Latte an Fehlermeldungen (zumindest bei den neueren Steuerungen, mit der 805 hatte ich bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen).
Wenn du die Parameter wieder hast (oder sie doch nicht weg waren), dann kannst du mal schauen, ob du die Achse von Hand bewegen kannst.
Ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich um eine Flachbettdrehmaschine mit horizontal liegender X-Achse, die hat normalerweise keine Bremse im Motor. Der Motor sollte also frei drehen können, wenn die Maschine aus ist. Da kann man an der Kugelrollspindel oder am Zahnriemen drehen (nehme mal an, die hat einen Zahnriemen auf der Rückseite der Achse). Wenn es doch eine Bremse gibt, kann es natürlich sein, dass die zu ist  und leider einfach nicht geöffnet wird. In dem Fall müsste man aber wenigstens die Kugelrollspindel drehen können, das merkt man ja, ob man gegen den Zahnriemen zieht oder die Achse fest sitzt. Im Zweifel mal oben und unten an der Riemenscheiben wackeln.
Gesetzt den Fall, die Achse lässt sich von Hand drehen, gibt es noch einige andere Möglichkeiten.
Normalerweise wurden damals analoge Antriebe eingesetzt (die kennt gravieren wahrscheinlich wieder gut). Die Steuerung gibt ein Signal aus mit +/-10V, die als Drehzahlsollwertvorgabe dienen. Die Lage wird über den Geber erfasst, der an die Steuerung geht, die Drehzahl hingegen läuft über einen Tacho, der je nach Drehzahl eine Spannung proportional zur Drehzahl ausgibt. Wenn jetzt die Achse sich überhaupt nicht bewegt, könnte es auch sein, dass z.B. die Drehzahlvorgabe nicht weitergegeben wird (Stecker lose? Kabelbruch? Wird irgendwo die Leistung weggeschaltet oder ein Relais für eine Freigabe schaltet nicht zu?).
Was hast du denn für Antriebe in der Maschine verbaut? Steht im Antrieb schon ein Fehler an? Wenn ja, schau mal in den Unterlagen von den Antrieben- wenn nein, schau dir mal die Sollwertvorgabe (die +/-10V) an, ob da ein Stecker lose ist, der irgendwo unterbrochen ist oder ähnliches. Sollte die Achse kurz hin- und herrucken und dann aussteigen, ist vielleicht auch die Rückmeldung vom Tacho weg.
Wenn eigentlich alles OK scheint und sich trotz alledem nichts dreht (oder ein Fehler im Leistungsteil kommt), schau mal, ob der Motor nicht abgesoffen ist. Am einfachsten (wenn auch nicht 100%-ig sicher) kann man das feststellen, indem man ihn hinten am Leistungsteil abklemmt, alle drei Phasen durchmisst (U auf V, V auf W, U auf W)- da muss der Widerstand gleich sein. Von U-V-W auf Erde (grüngelb) darf kein Widerstand meßbar sein (unendlich hoch). Wenn das nicht OK ist, direkt am Motor messen. Wenn es da OK ist, ist es das Kabel, wenn es da auch nicht OK ist, der Motor. Immer schön vorher abschalten (man vergißt das schnell beim "eben mal messen"  ). Ist der Motorstecker trocken?
Fährt überhaupt keine Achse und nichts, ist wahrscheinlich was anderes verkehrt und es fehlt vielleicht einfach nur die Freigabe oder es sind so simple Sachen wie daß die Einspeisung am Einspeisemodul fehlt und der Fehler kommt nicht durch... Aber da denke ich doch, dass Weiler da intelligenter war und den Fehler auswertet.
Ich persönlich tippe jetzt mal wie jeder Elektroniker erstmal auf die Mechanik, dass da irgendwo was festsitzt. Meistens geht die eher kaputt.

Interessant wäre noch, welche Antriebe verbaut sind und welche Motoren. Vielleicht findet sich dann jemand, der noch was weiß.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## TobiasA (21 Februar 2010)

Nachtrag: Weiler wurde '90 von Voest- Alpine Steinel gekauft.

Support für diese Maschine könntest du also evtl. auch von Weiler bekommen...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## toolmaker75 (24 Februar 2010)

*Hallo!*

  @TobiasA
  Deine Beschreibung von Aufbau der Maschine ist 100% korrekt und es läuft auch im Hintergrund die "ganz normale" 805. Deshalb konnte ich auch über die Standardunterlagen von Siemens schon relativ viel erfahren. Nur beschränken sich meine Originalunterlagen über die Voest/Weiler-Bedienoberfläche nur auf die Anwenderbedienung (Keine Serviceanleitung oder ähnliches). Ich denk man muss für diese spezielle Kombination nur eine paar Punkte berücksichtigen um die zusätzlichen Hürden zu nehmen.

  Ich hab vor dem ersten Einschalten beide Achsen und die Spindel über die Riemen mit der Hand bewegt (Prüfung auf Leichtgängigkeit) – Alles o.k. (gibt auch keine Bremsen).
  Als Antriebsmodul ist ein SIMODRIVE 611 System eingebaut (E/R-Modul + HSA-Modul + 2x VSA-Modul). Als Achsmotoren sind Siemens Drehstrom-Servomotoren (1FT5-Reihe) mit Tacho und Geber verbaut.
Ich werde da die von dir erwähnten Punkte prüfen (Freigabe – Antriebsmodul usw.) – DANKE

  Bin gerade beim mech. Sanieren und möchte dieses zuerst fertig bringen bevor ich mich an den Hersteller bezüglich  MD wende.
  Der Antriebsriemen (HTD) der X Achse ist ziemlich mit eingetrocknetem Kühlmittel und Späne versaut.
*Frage: Beim Riemenwechsel auch immer Riemenscheiben erneuern?*

   Meine Vermutung dass bei den Maschinenparametern einiges nicht in Ordnung ist kommt daher, dass bei vielen MD „für mich“ sinnlose Werte eingetragen sind. (Ich denke auf original Sinumerik Standartwerte zurückgesetzt) Möchte noch mal auf das  Beispiel „Verfahrweg für variable Inkrementbewertung“ zurückkommen (MD 368*)

X Achse:
  MD 5002 ist auf 00100010 gesetzt (Lageregelfeinheit)  also  *b = 0,5*0.001*
  ROD-Geber (Puls 1000) ist direkt am Motor. Motor mit HTD-Riemen auf Kugelrollspindel verbunden (Übersetzung 1:1)  also  *r = 1*
  Steigung Kugelrollspindel: 5mm  also *l = 5*

  Berechnung lt. Sinumerik 805 Inbetriebnahmeanweisung:
  MD 3680 = l*r/b  =  5*1/0,0005  =  10.000

  MD 3640 = 4000 (Geberpulszahl * 4)

  Ich hab die beiden MD auf die berechneten Werte geändert, ursprünglich war bei beiden MD der Wert 1 eingetragen. Was meiner Meinung nicht stimmen kann, deshalb auch die Vermutung dass die MD nicht an die Maschine angepasst sind.
  Mir wäre da viel geholfen wenn ihr mir meine Überlegungen  bezüglich MD bestätigen/korrigieren könntet. Um in die richtige richtung zu "ermitteln"
  Danke!

  Gruß toolmacker75


----------



## HaDi (24 Februar 2010)

toolmaker75 schrieb:


> *Frage: Beim Riemenwechsel auch immer Riemenscheiben erneuern?*


Nur wenn sie beschädigt sind.


toolmaker75 schrieb:


> Ich denke auf original Sinumerik Standartwerte zurückgesetzt


Sieht so aus. Du hast ja die IBN-Anleitung, da stehen ja die Standardwerte drin.


toolmaker75 schrieb:


> Mir wäre da viel geholfen wenn ihr mir meine Überlegungen bezüglich MD bestätigen/korrigieren könntet.


Deine Ermittlung halte ich für korrekt. In MD3640 wird eine (im Prinzip beliebige) Inkrementanzahl (4-fach wegen der 4-fach-Auswertung des Gebers) und in 3680 der dieser Inkrementanzahl entsprechende Weg (als Vielfaches der Lageregelfeinheit) eingegeben. Die Werte dürfen nicht größer als 65000 sein und können gekürzt werden.
In deinem Beispiel kannst du auch MD3640=4 und MD3680=10 eintragen.
Bevor ich mir aber diese ganze (Neu-) Inbetriebnahme antue, würde ich noch etwas Energie in die Beschaffung der Daten investieren.
Meiner Erfahrung nach bekommt man die vom Hersteller, bezahlt habe ich dafür bisher auch noch nie etwas, in deinem Fall passen die locker auf eine Diskette bzw. als Anhang an eine email.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## TobiasA (24 Februar 2010)

Naja, hier hört meine Kenntnis von der 805'er auch schon wieder auf... Die 611'er analog kenne ich noch, allerdings von der Heidenhain 410/426.
Das Prinzip bleibt sich aber gleich. Mit Maschinendaten kann ich dir aber leider so nicht weiterhelfen, da müsste ich selbst im Buch nachgucken.

Du solltest parallel dazu schon mal probieren, eine Datensicherung zu bekommen. Nachdem die MD's alle durcheinander waren, vermute ich fast mal, dass da ähnliche Probleme sind, wie vorher schon vermutet worden sind, nämlich dass u.U. auch solche Parameter wie der Regelsinn der Achse falsch sind, was ähnliche Effekte zur Folge haben könnte. Und die Kiste komplett neu in Betrieb zu nehmen, ist möglicherweise eine echte Herausforderung selbst für gestandene Techniker... Vielleicht ist auch die PLC weg und daher fehlt irgendeine Freigabe, ich weiß nicht, wie das damals bei der 805'er war.

Die Riemenscheiben würde ich auch drauflassen, normalerweise gehen die nie kaputt... Es sei denn, die sind zerfressen. Aber die Schmierleitungen solltest du nachschauen, manchmal hängt da ein Ventil von der Schmierung. Nichts hält ewig, und bei den Ventilen merkt man das meist nicht. Die Nockenschalter für den Referenzpunkt und die Achsendlage hängen auch öfter mal, gerade die Achsendschalter, die ja so gut wie nie betätigt werden. Bei den Balluff wirkt ein bisschen WD40 und drücken-loslassen-drücken manchmal Wunder, aber es ist nie verkehrt, die vorher mal auszuprobieren, bevor man auf den Endschalter drauffährt und nicht wieder runterkommt, weil das blöde Teil hängt.

Solltest du die Anleitung für die 611'er analog brauchen: https://www.automation.siemens.com/...IAA.pdf?p=1#page=1&view=FitBH,0&pagemode=none

Und: Das beste Mittel gegen altes, vertrocknetes und verkeimtes Kühlmittel ist frisches Kühlmittel. Aber das ist ja wahrscheinlich bekannt ;-)

Viel Spaß noch damit, und bei Fragen einfach melden.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## tomturm (18 August 2018)

Hallo,
Ich Suche eine Bedienungsanleitung und Schaltplan 
für eine Weiler E50 mit Sinumerik 805  Weilersoftware CNC V5.2 OEM V6.12


----------

